# New excited member



## jtull7 (Sep 3, 2008)

I lived earlier for ten years in Amarillo, Texas, which has a huge lake nearby. It is called Lake Merideth and it is the dammed up Canadian River.

I owned for those ten years a Catalina 27 on that lake. Sailed at least weekly and love it so much. The lake was dangerous because of the strong and unexpected winds coming off the canyon walls. No spinnaker, just a 150 genoa.

I have been a double below-the-knee amputee for six years, due to a bout with the bubonic plague. Please see my website at John & Lucinda: Surviving the Bubonic Plague & Beyond.

The reason I am so excited about this website is that my wife and I are moving to Stamford, CT, within the month. We have leased a house on the waterfront, directly across from the Stamford Yacht Club.

I will be buying a nice sailboat in the spring. Around the Catalina 27 size. I would love to hear from any members who wish to sail with an old Texan lake sailor in the Long Island Sound.


----------



## denby (Feb 21, 2007)

Welcome aboard Jtull7,

My youngest son lives in Stamford. My boat is in Milford Harbor. Maybe we will cross paths at some time.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Welcome to Sailnet, glad to have you with us.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

My member was also excited last night....we had a good time.
My member is not new like yours..where did you buy it?


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

Jtull7,

Welcome aboard! Best of luck with your relocation, and here's hoping you're out on the water again soon! 

P.S. Don't mind Giulietta -- he likes to kid around, but he has a great big helpful heart.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Don't send any pictures to Giu...and keep your livestock under lock and key!


----------



## sailhog (Dec 11, 2006)

The C27 is a fine boat. Good luck to you!


----------



## Sapperwhite (Oct 21, 2006)

Damn John! You need to start playing the lotto. The odds of getting the plague in the US are pretty incredible. Something like 20 people per year right? That's incredible. I'm happy you and Lucinda beat it. Thanks for your link.


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

Welcome Aboard!! Good to have you.

- CD


----------



## AboardIndigo (Aug 23, 2007)

You should avoid "Off topic" like the...

...crap, never mind.

A waterfront pad sounds swell. Welcome aboard!


----------



## Freesail99 (Feb 13, 2006)

Welcome, be well and play nice.


----------



## SailingFlorida (Aug 7, 2008)

Welcome aboard!


----------

